# Liaison Iphone - Ipad



## Mamass (2 Juin 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai un Iphone XS 128Go et un Ipad 16Go les deux communiquent et du coup mon iPad est saturé rapidement notamment a cause des photos et vidéos . 
Comment supprimer cette liaison et surtout supprimer les photos et vidéos sur l'iPad sans que ça me les supprime sur iPhone ?
Merci de votre aide .


----------



## Anthony (3 Juin 2022)

(Déplacé dans la rubrique iCloud, puisque l’on parle sans doute de cela.)


----------



## MrTom (3 Juin 2022)

Hello,

Il y a deux fonctions, à toi de choisir, aussi bien sur iPhone que sur iPad:
Dans *Réglages* > *Photos* > *Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone*/iPad, qui permettra à ton device de ne pas être saturé.

Si tu veux couper le cordon, alors :
Dans *Réglages* > *Photos* > Décoche *Photos iCloud *dans l'iPad.


----------



## Mamass (3 Juin 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Il y a deux fonctions, à toi de choisir, aussi bien sur iPhone que sur iPad:
> Dans *Réglages* > *Photos* > *Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone*/iPad, qui permettra à ton device de ne pas être saturé.
> ...


Merci Mr Tom pour les tuyaux


----------

